# Bourne Hall Cambridge - LGBT Friendly?



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

I don't post on this board much but I read it a fair bit.  

I just wanted to let you know that Bourne Hall clinic in Cambridge held a focus group on Saturday for lesbians who'd had fertility treatment (there or elsewhere) because they're really keen to attract more same-sex couples to the clinic.  I was a bit cynical at first but they seemed really committed.  The clinic manager attended and seemed very interested in what we all had to say.

Anyway, I just thought I'd let you know because I'd heard that Bourne Hall wasn't particularly LGBT friendly (which is why, in spite of living in Cambridge, we're trekking to London for treatment every month) but it seems to be changing.  Thought this might be useful for anyone local who's looking for a clinic.  

Love and good luck to everyone

VIL
xxx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there
just read your message does that clinic have a website at all?x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hiya

It's www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk

Good luck.

VIL
xxx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

ah thanks very much for that website hun i will check it out xx


----------

